# Werbeanbieter?



## server (7. März 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe mir überlegt, auf meiner Homepage Werbefläche an einen dieser Anbieter zu vermieten. Meine Frage nun an euch, habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit gemacht? Zahlt sich das aus? Wieviel verdient man da ca. im Monat? Welchen Anbieter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

mfg
Server


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (10. März 2004)

Hi,

im Prinzip hast Du bei Werbeanbietern die Wahl zwischen Bannerwerbung und Textwerbung wobei die meisten nach Klicks und die wenigsten nach Einblendungen bezahlen. Was genau das richtige für Deine Seite ist hängt in erster Linie davon ab, was das Thema der Seite ist. 

Wenn die Seite zu einem Bereich gehört, wo man mit Bannern und PopUps überschüttet wird, dann kannst Du natürlich anders vorgehen als bei einer Seite, wo die Besucher sich durch zu viele Werbung abschrecken lassen.

Der Verdienst ist einmal abhängig vom Werbeanbieter aber auch von der Besuchshäufigkeit der Seiten. Die meisten kleinen bis mittelgroßen Webseiten schaffen mit Bannerklicks (bei Pay-per-Click) nicht mehr als ein paar Euro pro Monat, es lohnt sich also kaum. Wenn Du Textwerbung gut findest, dann solltest Du mal Google Adsense ausprobieren http://www.google.com/adsense . Ansonsten guck Dir mal unsere Partner-Seite http://www.webmastermind.de an, da sind ein paar solcher Anbieter aufgeführt.


----------



## lukelukeluke (9. Februar 2005)

Hi

Ich bin bei Adsense von Google.
Das mit den paar Euro stimmt, wirklich lohnen tut sich das nicht, davon zu leben könnte schwierig werden .
Das einzige was ich noch nicht herausgefundne habe ist, wie man sich das Geld auszahlen lassen kann. Da ich nie 100 US Dollar pro Monat verdienen werde, kann ich es mir ende Monat nicht auszahlen lassen.
Ich weiss nicht ob man wenn man aus vielen Monaten 100 Dollar zusammen hat, sich das dann auszahlen lassen kann...., das werde ich dann vielleicht noch mal erfahren, wnen aus 100en Monaten endlich 100 Dollar zusammen ist 

Lukas


----------

